# ¿pcmanfm necesita systemd?

## essau

hola,

acabo de hacer una nueva instalación de Gentoo, sin systemd y sólo he instalado i3.

Al intentar instalar como gestor de archivos PCmanFM me encuentro con este blokeo:

```
[blocks B      ] sys-power/upower ("sys-power/upower" is blocking sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-218-r5, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-218-r5:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-38 required by (virtual/logger-0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.16.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-216:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev(-),introspection(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev(-),introspection(-)]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/udev required by @selected

  (sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23 required by (net-im/telepathy-mission-control-5.16.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-power/upower-pm-utils required by @selected

  (sys-power/upower-0.99.2-r1:0/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-power/upower-0.99:= required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.99:= required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.16.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-apps/systemd-218-r5::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.16.3::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3::gentoo

# required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.16.3-r1::gentoo[gnome]

# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.24.2::gentoo[gnome-online-accounts]

# required by sci-geosciences/geocode-glib-3.16.2::gentoo

# required by dev-libs/libgweather-3.16.1::gentoo

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16 systemd

```

blokeo de udev y systemd.

Porque pcmanfm parece necesitar systemd.

He buscado las dependencias que tenía instaladas con systemd, las he desinstadado, 

he añadido "-systemd" a las USE del make.conf y las he emergido, pero nada.

Sigue el blokeo de arriba.

¿Alguien sabe qué pasa?

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

```
...

 (sys-apps/systemd-218-r5:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

...
```

 *essau wrote:*   

> he añadido "-systemd" a las USE del make.conf y las he emergido, pero nada. 

 

Si has añadido -systemd a USE no deberías tener la dependencia que indica el código anterior. Por favor pon la salida de 

```
emerge --info dbus
```

----------

## essau

pues eso es lo curioso, tengo en el make.conf la USE -systemd,

y ahora he probado a meter systemd en el package-mask,

pero no hay manera, al intentar emerger pcmanfm[/code] se empeña

en instalar :

sys-app/dbus-1.8.18 systemd

sys-apps/systemd-218-r5

además del bockeo este:

```

[blocks B      ] sys-power/upower ("sys-power/upower" is blocking sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-218-r5, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-216) 

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## ek balam

Tal vez tengas (o se quiera meter) algo de GNOME ... gnome-settings-daemon... sin la USE para forzar openrc (?)

----------

## essau

hola,

sí, claro, ese es el problema, al instalar pcmanfm insiste en instalar cosas de Gnome así como

systemd, lógicamente pues es dependencia necesaria para Gnome. Pero me parece raro

no poder instalar Pcmanfm sin systemd en Gentoo   :Shocked: 

Me fastidia tener que instalar systemd, pues en esta instalación de Gentoo pretendia tener

un sistema con OpenRc, sin Gnome, tan sólo con i3, pero estoy acostumbrado de gestores

de archivos gráficos y por eso quiero instalar Pcmanfm.

Pretende instalar:

# required by sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16::gentoo[systemd]

# required by app-i18n/ibus-1.5.10::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.3::gentoo[i18n]

# required by net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.16.3-r1::gentoo[gnome]

# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.24.2::gentoo[gnome-online-accounts]

# required by x11-libs/libfm-1.2.3-r1::gentoo[automount,udisks]

# required by x11-misc/pcmanfm-1.2.3::gentoo

# required by pcmanfm (argument)

como veis, varias cosas de Gnome, además se empeña en instalar dbus con la USE systemd.

He probado a meter en las USE de make.conf "-systemd" así como a enmascararlo en pachage.mask,

pero no hay manera. Tiendo a pensar que no es posible instalar Pcmanfm hoy en día en Gentoo sin systemd,

lo cual tiene cojones   :Mad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

porque no enmascaras las versiones mas nuevas de pcmanfm?

usa alguna que no use dependencias de systemd, o bien dependencias de gnome que usen systemd

----------

## essau

tras 3 días volviéndome loco por fin descubro que:

por inercia, hice la instalación con el perfil:

[4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

no con el perfil:

[5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

como estoy acostrumbrado a instalar Gnome, elegí el 4 intentando evitar el 5,

pero el correcto es este:

[3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *

al cambiarlo y actualizar el sistema, ya se instala PcmanFM sin problema.

Ay los despistes, cuantos dolores de cabeza dan !!!

----------

## essau

[SOLUCIONADO]

----------

